
Ask HN: Secure estate planning - TallGuyShort
I&#x27;ve been going through the process of setting up a will and related documents. The people to whom I am entrusting my children (and thus also my property) in the event of my death are not exactly cybersecurity experts, so I need to maintain a simple way for them to access my accounts without me. I&#x27;m thinking about the privacy implications of this. So far the best thing I&#x27;ve come up with is to lock my password manager master password with some basic instructions in a safe that they know how to find and open. I&#x27;m okay with trusting them, since I&#x27;m trusting them with my children, but I&#x27;m still slightly concerned about the privacy risks and their ability to figure out how to access everything through my password manager without my help present.<p>Does anyone here have better ideas?
======
devillius
Most password managers like LastPass let you designate someone else who can
retrieve your account.

Master Passwords /Keys / Encrypted USBs in sealed envelopes stored together
with your will all seem like probable options.

I personally have a Master password and a USB with my private encryption keys
stored securely and Google Inactive Account manager to send instructions if I
don't access my account for a month.

Good luck and I would be curious to hear what you end up doing.

